# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Vanity - tile before or after?

## bosun

G'day all 
I'm putting in a new vanity, tiling not done yet. Should the vanity go in first (including recessing the basin into the wall) then tile? - or should I tile the whole wall first (cutting in a rebate for the basin) then install the vanity? 
Many thanks for any suggestions 
cheers 
Bosun

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Common practice is to lile after the install, just make sure it's dead level. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## bosun

Thanks Oldsaltoz 
I thought that might be the case. 
Much appreciated 
Bosun

----------


## woodchip

Hi,
Just about to do this (install vanities into new bathrooms).
I have heard somewhere(cant remember where) that its now a requirement to tile first...then install vanities?? The reasoning is when you need to replace the vanity it will be a much easier job??
You dont need to fully tile behind them, just enough so the tile goes behind the vanity.
Can anyone confirm this? 
I thought I would probably do the above method, any reasons why I shouldn't?
cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Almost all the new homes I have worked on do not have any tiles behind them, or under them for that matter.  The average time between bathroom renovations is just under 15 years. Would you like the same tiles in another 15 years?  Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## johnc

> Almost all the new homes I have worked on do not have any tiles behind them, or under them for that matter. The average time between bathroom renovations is just under 15 years. Would you like the same tiles in another 15 years? Good luck.

  Let's face it if he's married he wont have any say in it anyway :Wink 1:

----------


## ringtail

I always tile before installing the vanity in my own houses but I guess it depends on the type of vanity unit

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Let's face it if he's married he wont have any say in it anyway

   :Shock:  :Blush7:  :Eek:  :Mad:  LOL

----------


## intertd6

I used to have up to 20 project homes going at a time & always tiled under the vanities & behind them if the wall was tiled more than a skirting tile, the skirting & splashback tiling were done after the house joinery,sinks etc were installed. Any place that isn't tiled is a natural pond & will hold water.
regards inter

----------


## JB1

I'm only a DIY but I've always tiled afterwards. 
I think it looks neater. 
Plus you can line up the tiles on top and edge of the basin. 
My excellent tiler does this and it really looks better, compared to putting it in afterwards which looks more like an afterthought. 
The silicone joins between vanity top and tiles are also smaller.  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------

